
Top Ten Reasons Why Web 2.0 Sucks - far33d
http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/2007/04/top_ten_reasons.html
======
far33d
There are at least 10 startup ideas inside this post.

------
omouse
Features can be products as Twitter and Wufoo show. I think the power of them
is that they're extremely focused. If you're on Facebook, you have more than
one thing to do and probably won't use the status updates much. But if you're
on Twitter, you're there to update your status and that's it.

#5 is messed up. He did 1337 speak instead of doing the prpr thng lk ths.
Fscntng hw mch smllr wrds lk.

------
Latinflava
yep its seem full with of it, there was even one ive been pondering for a
while ;) too bad nooo idea how to implement it.

~~~
omouse
Tell us more ;P

~~~
Latinflava
well its a few ideas, including some mobile and a web portal, tho there just
simple ideas and not much,i will give a little bit more thought to them first
to see if its not just utter crap :s if i like how it turns out i'll post bout
it later maybe ill find cofounders here cause im far from technical and
hackerish :P

